# Auf Insektenjagd mit der Kamera



## Limnos (3. Juni 2018)

Das war die Ausbeute eines Rundgangs um den Teich

     
Gebänderte Prachtjungfer / Exuvie der Grünen Mosaikjungfer / Frühe Adonis libelle

      
Unbekannter (Bock?) __ käfer

      
Blattläuse / Fliege / Schlupfwespenpaar

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Wild (3. Juni 2018)

Sorry, falscher Post!


----------



## krallowa (8. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen,
kann mir einer sagen was das für ein Monster ist?

Länge schätze ich mal auf 8-10 cm.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Limnos (8. Juni 2018)

Hi Ralf
 Es ist ein __ Schwärmer, möglicherweise ein Wolfsmilchschwärmer, aber das kann man bei zusammengelegten Flügeln nicht genau feststellen. Aber deine Schätzung dürfte daneben liegen, oder aber der Eimer und das Fahrrad sind riesig.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## krallowa (8. Juni 2018)

Ok,
danke werde mal einen Zollstock an die Stelle halten an der der Falter saß.
Kam mir aber echt riesig vor.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## JunkerMaria (8. Juni 2018)

Einfach toll, was man alles am Teich entdecken kann. Dort ist das Leben. Und das ist vielfältig, wie man sieht.


----------



## anz111 (8. Juni 2018)

Vorgestern früh:
      
Leider nur das Handy dabei gehabt...


----------



## Limnos (9. Juni 2018)

Hi anz111

Du hast ein __ Taubenschwänzchen "erwischt"

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Franzbratfisch (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo


ich habe am Teichrand an einer Pflanze Raupen gefunden welche ich aber absolut nicht einordnen kann.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr eine Idee hättet.


----------



## topperharley (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
das sind wahrscheinlich Raupen der Salmonsiegel-Blattwespe.
MfG, Mathias


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2018)

Franz, hab leider auch keine Ahnung.
Hab aber das für Euch . Einfach bei mir auf die Hand geklettert.
Flügeltrocknen ist angesagt. Fotografiert mit dem Handy in der anderen Hand 
       
Sorry, bin im falschen Fred gelandet, kann ein mod. das bitte mal in die __ Libellen verschieben ? Danke


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2018)

Hi Franz

da hat Matthias recht (da mag wohl einer Operation "müdes Wiesel" und "Bisamratte"). Sind Blattwespenlarven. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Tyrano86 (14. Juni 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> kann mir einer sagen was das für ein Monster ist?
> 
> Länge schätze ich mal auf 8-10 cm.
> ...



Es handelt sich mit großer Sicherheit um Sphinx ligustri (Ligusterschwärmer) dann sind die dieses Jahr aber echt früh dran. Meine Puppen schlüpfen meistens Anfang Juli.


----------



## Limnos (14. Juni 2018)

Raupen sind immer nur die Larven von Schmetterlingen, die anderer Insekten heißen Maden, wenn sie fußlos sind, oder Engerlinge wenn sie nur die sechs Beine des späteren Insekts haben. Aber ich habe auch nicht heraus gekriegt, zu welchem Schmetterling sie geören.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

